# Problems finding a driver for my graphics card



## XTC2

Hi,

I am having trouble find a driver to my graphics card.

I have a Millennium G400 Single output 4X graphics card and on the back it reads Matrox  846-0201 Rev. 1999   Rev.205 MT02570    MGI G4+M4A32DG

Hope you can help me Thanks


----------



## Lorand

Have you tried here: http://www.matrox.com/mga/support/drivers/latest/home.cfm ?


----------



## XTC2

Cheers M8


----------



## Praetor

Ah Matrox ... fond memories


----------

